# Happy Birthday Dixie



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Googlie! May you have as many as me and more!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dixie!!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it's an awesome day for you Dixie!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Dixie!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Happy happy birthday Dixie!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Happy birthday


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Dixie...hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY....!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Dixie!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Poster says it all


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday! You and my wife, Robin share a birthday.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dawn! What a great month to have a birthday in.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Happy birthday Dixie... Hope you enjoy your day and glad to see you are feeling better


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw, thank you guys so much! You make turning 40 not nearly as painful as I had anticipated! 

@Roxy, you kill me girl, I'm so lucky to know you!
@SpiderRider - please pass on my Happy Birthday Greetings to your hawt Scorpio wife, Robin. I know that because all Scorpio women are hot. LMAO, cracking myself up here.
@PirateLady - I am truly feeling much better, thank you for asking - it was barely in the nick of time too - almost missed my birthday AND Halloween!! 

You guys are the greatest. I might even get mushy again, but I will try not to


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Dixie! Hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!! So close to Halloween, I am jealous!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Dixie! Hope it was a great one!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Dixie!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dixie!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

@Mr. Grimm - you're 33, so that means *I* get to be jealous!! 

Thanks so much y'all!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Birthday Dixie!!   *


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Happy Brithday Dixie! Sorry I'm late.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy bleated birthday! Better late than never!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy Late Birthday, Dixie.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Happy Belated, Dixie!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Happy Belated B-Day Dixie!!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Man, I love birthdays that never end. Y'all are the bomb! Thank you!!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A belated but well wished happy birthday Dixie!
40, Old?
Hardly. I think I have socks older than you are.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

fontgeek said:


> A belated but well wished happy birthday Dixie!
> 40, Old?
> Hardly. I think I have socks older than you are.


*sigh* I think I might adore you, Fontgeek. Not only because you don't think I'm old, but you also believe in historically accurate fonts on headstones.


----------

